# Homemade Tools >  DIY Solar Generator 1/4 - Intro/Background

## tsbrownie

Solar 101 - 1/4 How I built a solar generator for work sites, camping, emergencies, bugging in or out, ... An intro followed by the basics: what does not work, what does work, various parts of the system, ...






WARNING: This video depicts actions that if done improperly can result in fire, damage, injury or death. If you do not know what you are doing, do not do it. In viewing the video, the viewer agrees they are responsible for their own actions and they will hold the producer harmless from any and all damages.

----------

baja (Aug 13, 2019),

jimfols (Aug 13, 2019),

Jon (Aug 15, 2019),

Marine2171 (Aug 12, 2019)

----------

